# Gaggia Tell/LL 2 Group



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi all,

Last month I was able to snag a Gaggia Tell 2 group machine for an absolute steal, but part of that deal was given due to a key part missing from the machine: the drip tray. My machine has no tray or grill, and I have been hunting for a possible replacement for a bit now. I am posting here to inquire if anyone has knowledge on where to source a possible replacement. Everything else is present with this machine which is fortunate. I have contacted 10+ vendors at this point including Ascaso and Enrico Maltoni (he can do it but only if I have him restore it for me, which I respect but declined) with no luck. No matter what happens when I begin my restoration I will update the thread as it goes, which will probably begin this summer when I am off from uni.

Cheers!

The ANCC tag id is 107459 and Gaggia id of 81965

Ryan


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Have you emailed Gaggia Italy ? They may have these parts "in a box somewhere" in their warehouse.


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Yes, but they redirected me to Enrico Maltoni. The closest I have gotten to finding a replacement is espressounderground selling a 1 group version.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Take a tape measure & have a look at 2 group Gaggias use in in local cafes, etc. You may find a modern driptray which will fit your machine....


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi again,

I got the measurements (I am not where the machine currently is so I recruited a family member to do the measuring under video guidance) for the drip tray space, and they are the following:

152.4mm in blue x 617.5375mm in orange

17.145mm lip width in red

The only measurement I am missing is the depth of the tray, and would probably estimate it to be ~15-20mm.









Cheers!


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Quick update:

Some months have passed and a few things happened.



I physically have seen the machine and stripped the body panels to determine what is/is not missing from the machine. As of now it is only the drip tray (which I may finally have a break with that. I am currently in contact with Doctor Espresso in London about procuring a spare).


Most of my spare parts are purchased, mostly gaskets, besides the group heads. I am holding off on the groups until I create a tool to unscrew the springs safely and peer inside to see their condition


The machine is currently in shipment accross the Atlantic. I have left Italy after five years and a lot of stuff is coming back with me!


Once the machine arrives I will continue in my endeavors to get it running again, which will hopefully be done by the end of this year. We'll see, as I am graduating uni a semester early and will need to wrap up some things pretty quickly during that time. Afterwards I will start tacking the Faema President.


So not _too_ much has happened but I of course have more photos to add. ?

I still cannot believe they used a mercury p-stat in 1979!


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Even though I could not find a drip tray before now, I managed to find old new stock of some gaggia parts in Italy for prices that undercut the reproductions by a crazy margin. I also have all the boiler related gaskets purchased as well and once again will note I just need two pairs of Gaggia gasket stacks for the groups before concluding I have all the needed parts.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Interesting re the mercury preessurestat, but if it still works then great !


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

The seal stacks may take some sorting out, a certain amount of trial and error, some people have found using aftermarket shaped brass spacers made it a lot easier to get a good seal


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> The seal stacks may take some sorting out, a certain amount of trial and error, some people have found using aftermarket shaped brass spacers made it a lot easier to get a good seal


 I will be going with the more modern 4 v-rings and 4 gasket stack over the traditional one. My contact in Salerno has tried both and says they are both good and has no preference.

Edit: and here is where I totally forgot I had another page specifically on the restoration of this Gaggia. If you want to reply about this topic I would go to the correct thread over this one!

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/47066-gaggia-tellll-2-group-restoration/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=680725&embedComment=680725&embedDo=findComment#comment-680725


----------

